# Orisknany 4/4/09 -- Blue water is back!



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Once again, we set off from the dock with the H2O Below to the Mighty O. We had a wide variety of divers from England, Louisiana, Michigan, and elsewhere. With all of the rain, I was expecting cold water and poor visibility. But, after a bumpy ride out, I found 68 degree blue water! The vis on the wreck was 70-80', because with no current sedimentation from the ship was not being carried off. The Mighty O was covered in our endagered Red Snapper, plenty of very curious jacks, and a couple of large and skittish grouper. I also continued my streak of nine trips to the Oriskany that resulted in me bringing home a shovelnosed lobster! All signs point to this being a great season -- we just need the seas to cooperate a bit more.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That's great to hear. I was very worried that we would have nasty water for weeks because of the rain runoff.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear Josh! I hope to be home in May and with any luck I'll get out there.


----------

